# Getting technical



## Morrus (Feb 7, 2002)

I've been looking at this forum ("Server Configuration") over on the vB forums, and it seems that the problems we are having are fairly common.  Only thing is - I don't understand a word of the solution.  

http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=14

It seems that the first response to any techincal query is a request for info form one of the techie people there.  Unfortunately, they request this information in some crazy moon language:



> please provide the following
> 
> 1. your server specs, such as mysql and php version
> 2. if possible how mysql was compiled/installed
> ...




OK, so some of it I can answer.  Much of it is so much gobbledigook.    Anyone able to locate releavent threads and translate?


----------



## omokage (Feb 7, 2002)

OK Morrus, that link they give you (http://vbulletin.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=3477) has a script that you can run to get all of the information they want.

just copy everything within 
	
	



```

```
 and save it as a .php file on your server (don't forget to change the user and password part that they refer to).

Then look at that file in your web browser.

When you request help on the vB Boards you can just give them the URL to that .php file and it should give them all the info they need.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 8, 2002)

Not having much luck getting that script to work. 

I have to say, if anyone ever asks me whether or not to recommend vB, I'd have to say no.  It seems designed for use only by the most technically proficient of people.  How many average users are able to handle this level of configuration?


----------



## Left-handed Hummingbird (Feb 8, 2002)

Well... most people don't run the servers themselves. Pity you're having so much trouble, Morrus.  The installation of our boards was a snap.

I wish I had more time to help you out right, but right now I haven't... as I wrote in a thread in General Forum I think one option of reducing bandwidth is by using CSS and adhering more closely to HTML4 standard, but this comes at a cost of browsercompatibility so the solution might be to use different userselectable styles - one where it is as it is now, and the other with CSS which shaves quite a few KB off the pages.

I'll get back to you about this.


----------



## Psionicist (Feb 8, 2002)

I will help you Morrus.

See you in the chat


----------



## Psionicist (Feb 8, 2002)

> 1. your server specs, such as mysql and php version
> 2. if possible how mysql was compiled/installed
> 3. your top stats
> 4. your mysql configuration variables located at /etc/my.cnf or c:\my.cnf if on Windows server if you don't have that file you need to log into telnet and as root user type
> ...




1. Go here: http://www.cihost.com/?zone=products/dedicated_hosting_nt and give them the information. You have the 2nd solution right? Remember to give them the correct amount of RAM installed.
2. Tell them someone else installed mysql so you cannot give details
3. I assume this is bandwidth information
4. Let me do this for you. Tricky part
5. Let me do this for you. Tricky part
6. Answer NO. You have other stuff there
7. Around 200 on prime time.

To Robotwars btw


----------



## XCorvis (Feb 8, 2002)

Just a hunch, but top stats may refer to the unix/linux "top" command, showing memory and CPU usage, etc...


----------



## Psionicist (Feb 8, 2002)

XCorvis said:
			
		

> *Just a hunch, but top stats may refer to the unix/linux "top" command, showing memory and CPU usage, etc... *




Yeah. This include bandwidth too I guess. Memery usage is important too, good point.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 9, 2002)

Can you ICQ me when you've got some spare time, Psionicist?  Hopefully we can get this thing sorted out.


----------

